# reports needed asap



## GatorGlass10 (Sep 12, 2002)

how is the fishing trolling along the beach from rudee to sandbridge? what baits are being used and have there been blitzes that way?


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

for oodles of info on this try tidalfish.com
you have to register but its free(good pictures), if not they are doing pretty good..from what I have read.. a lot of action is around cape henry/green cans/ramada & all the way out to 3 mile limit, also there has been hot action from the nc/va line down to duck, and some scattered action around sandbridge & damneck. mostly caught on streches, storms, mojos, wireline method, bucktails w/ teaser. pretty much every day someone is reporting that they caught citation sized fish or got a citation release, alot of "limited out on fish in the 30-38 in. range" got to be jealous when reading a report that says "all fish kept were 38-42in" others say "where are the bluefin tuna Im sick of rockfish... must be nice! as far as blitzes go it seems they are numerous every day between cape henry and corolla somewhere?, w/ huge clouds of gannets n guls


----------



## GatorGlass10 (Sep 12, 2002)

thanks rockhead we are supposed to try it out this weekend, sounds great maybe we will get that lucky, ill post a report when we get back, good luck with all your outings and thanks again for the info


----------

